# *** Alfine 24T COG ***



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Google isn't giving me nothing, is there a 24T Cog that will fit the Alfine8?


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> Nexus and Alfine hubs use the same 3-spline sprockets as other internal gear hubs from Sturmey-Archer and SRAM/Sachs, also used on most coaster-brake hubs.
> 
> These sprockets are readily available in a range of sizes from 13-24 teeth.


Readily available is an overstatement for 24t but it should help you google. I have seen them before but can't remember quite where ATM

[edit] Found it - http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/sram-sprocket-offset-for-internal-gear-hubs-prod31945/[/edit]


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Maybe from  here?


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

A 24T cog would be a SRAM 65 1004 048 100 (3/32) or a Sturmey-Archer HSL877 (1/8), both rare in N.A. Aaron's Bike Shop might have some.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks some in stock at a few places just have to hunt down one that will ship cheap to my little island.


----------

